# Hartz flea an tick shampoo killed Jerry!!



## rebelcowboysnb (Sep 21, 2009)

Hartz flea an tick shampoo killed my dog!!


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Pugs are my favorite dog, that is really terrible.  

Thanks for warning me to not use it on my dogs.


----------



## bgelber (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loose.

Don't use any flea and tick shampoo for that reason.  What we use on both our cats and dogs is baby shampoo, all fourteen of em' and none of them have fleas.  There is something in the baby shampoo that fleas don't like.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 22, 2009)

bgelber said:
			
		

> Sorry for your loose.
> 
> Don't use any flea and tick shampoo for that reason.  What we use on both our cats and dogs is baby shampoo, all fourteen of em' and none of them have fleas.  There is something in the baby shampoo that fleas don't like.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm getting a lot of people saying that Dawn dish liquid is best.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 23, 2009)

Dawn, wow! 

These days, we just run them up to the "Sound" for a salt water swim.  No fleas, no smell.  Everyone has fun.


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dont have the salt water option here. Could take them over the line to Tn an them take a swim in the river. Probably kill the fleas but they would smell something offal an theirs a chance they may glow in the dark.

 As the north Ga  saying goes "Only thing good come out of Tn is the river an its full of......... Yell, you know" 




I was talking to someone yesterday an they were telling me that they used a product sold to kill the fleas in your house. Apparently you dust the house with it an then vacuum it up later. I'm not familiar with the product they were talking about. But anyway when they started vacuuming it up they started having stroke like symptoms(numb, an unmovable right side). Scared the crap out of them.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 24, 2009)

While we are on the subject, and excuse me for stealing your thread for a bit, but...

A very dear friend of mine rented a carpet cleaner from the grocery store and bought the cleaning fluid that is also made by the same company.

Her dog walked through the room later when the carpet was almost completely dry.  That night, she recalled that her dog laid down to lick her paws...a normal thing for her to do.  She had to be put to sleep within a matter of days.  She stopped eating and drinking and whined constantly.  The vet wasn't sure what it was at first.   Finally after putting all the pieces together, the vet found that she was suffering from a severely damaged esophagus, causing her unbearable pain....  My friend had the poor pup put to sleep when they found that there was nothing they could do. 

This happened in 2001, so they may have changed their formula, but PLEASE be aware that this could happen.


----------



## Blon Dalone (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so sorry about the death of your dog.  That is heartbreaking.

I've worked for Animal Emergency for 15 years and cannot begin to count the number of cats and dogs that have serious reactions to Hartz flea products.   Why Hartz?  I don't know.

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## country freedom (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved friend.
If I need something to get rid of something else, I have learned from my own experiences not to rely on anything that is a poison, if it is a manmade poison, I don't use it.

That also goes for human lice poisons out on the market.
For our family dog, I used monthly a human shampoo to kill fleas - Pert.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember reading about this before, when researching to see if there was any cheaper alternative to Frontline, etc..  Had I not done that first, I may well have picked it up at the store and used it without a second thought.  It's right there on the shelf, afterall...who would think that something so dangerous would be right there on the shelf?!?

HartzKills.org has a really, really disturbing and extremely sad video of a cat displaying seizure-like symptoms of what folks are calling "Hartz Syndrome"..  Pictures of a cat with a huge ring of sloughed skin and hair around its neck from a Hartz collar..

I'm appalled that there's no lawsuit against Hartz, and that no government agency has the balls to make them stop selling it..  The next logical step, I think, would be to plead with retailers to stop carrying it..  If Wal-Mart says "Hey, Hartz...we're not carrying this anymore until you resolve these problems" you can bet your bottom nickel it would get resoved RIGHT NOW.

I'm really sorry to hear about your pet..


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Sep 25, 2009)

Tried to post bad reviews on this product on Amazon.com an all of the big name pet chain websites. None ever showed up on the sites. No big surprise there.


----------



## Libertybelle (Sep 26, 2009)

Rebel I'm so sorry for your loss.

"Grocery store" animal products are often not safe or effective for our pets. A few years ago I sent myself to the emergency room after being poisened when I simply sprayed my carpet with a flea control product as directed on the label. The same pesticide used in that product is popular for flea products that we are basically directed to "marinate" our pets in. 
Knowing what I know now, there are several products available that use boric powder to control fleas in the enviroment that work by dehydrating them after they hatch but before they can reproduce. For best results, find a mild shampoo that is formulated for for the species of animal you need to treat and give your pets a bath at the same time you treat the enviroment. Dogs don't have the same skin ph as humans and it's possible to cause dermatitis with a product that is too harsh. Any shampoo can help control fleas if you leave it on long enough, which is why it's importatnt to use a product that is mild and formulated for your dog, cat or ??? It may be necessary to bathe every few days in order to break the lifecycle and not give any eggs a chance to hatch. That's also a good reason to use a product that is labeled for the animal you need to treat. 
Again, I'm very sorry for your loss. I appreaciate your getting the word out to warn others so that what happenened to your beloved Jerry doesn't have to happen to anyone else.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

My vet told me once that another one of his clients had three dogs go blind after she used Harts fleat shampoo.  At first, I thought he was just trying to get me to buy the more expensive Frontline.  But after doing some research, I knew he was telling the truth.   for all these animals who are victims of big companies such as these.


----------



## Blon Dalone (Oct 9, 2009)

The weekend after I posted my last reply to this subject, another cat was hospitalized with pyrethrin toxicity at the emergency clinic where I work.  A topical Hartz flea repellant was placed between the shoulder blades on a Friday evening by the owners and the owners found her on Saturday morning hiding under the bed.  She was tremoring so badly she couldn't walk.  She was treated for this until Tuesday morning and was better by then, but was still showing residual effects.  The owners were threatening to sue Hartz for this.  If I get any follow-up on this, I'll post it, but we all know how expensive and likely to be futile it is to sue a huge company like Hartz.  I liked the post that cmjustO had written on this thread about speaking to Walmart.  And from now on, when someone calls my place of business looking for advice on which flea repellant to use, I'm breaking hospital policy and telling the caller up front which product NOT to use.


----------

